# Layoutmanager Tutorial



## Bastard (25. Jan 2006)

Könnt ihr mir eins empfehlen?

Ich verzweifel gerade, weil der BoxLayoutManager die Größen meiner Panels ignoriert...


----------



## lin (25. Jan 2006)

wow, wie anstrengend: da gibt man auf google layoutmanager ein und man findet beliebig viel. Und wahrscheinlich findest sogar im Forum was.

Layoutmanager generell
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/using.html

BoxLayout
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/box.html


----------



## Xenobyte (25. Jan 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_15_009.htm#Rxx365java15009040005401F022100

Is idiotensicher.... Versteh sogar ich...


----------



## Bastard (25. Jan 2006)

Na ihr seid ja schlau!
Dass es sowas wie google gibt hab ich die Spatzen auch schon von den Bäumen pfeifen hören, jahaa!

Ich hab auch schon diverse Seiten durchgeschaut,
allerding hab ich nach einem GUTEN Tutorial gefragt, 
mit dem jemand vl schon GUTE Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Das Argument google macht nach eurer Interpretation fast jedes Forum unnötig...

also nichts für ungut.


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Jan 2006)

jez aber mal langsam

http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&q="good tutorial" swing layoutmanager

wirklich gut ist:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/layout/


----------



## bimminger (29. Jan 2006)

also ich empfehle http://www.javabuch.de/

musst zwar mal downloaden, is dann aber toll  beschreibt die JDK LayoutManager mit beispielen und grafiken.


----------



## Timmah (29. Jan 2006)

Ich empfehle immer das TableLayout https://tablelayout.dev.java.net/

Super einfach zu bedienen und so stark wie das GridBagLayout


----------



## Guest (31. Jan 2006)

Hey, super!
Danke Timmah, das sieht mir doch mal echt gut aus!

Nur wie muß ich das einbinden?
Die Forumssuche ergab:


> Projekt anklicken (links in der Packageview) rechtsklick -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Den Reiter Libraries -> Add external JARs und dann das Jar auswählen. Fertig


Doch das alleine reicht nicht, fehlt da noch n import, etc...?

Und, ist das fertige Programm dann von allen benutzbar, 
oder nur von denen, die de TableLayoutManager 'installiert' haben?


----------



## TRunKX (31. Jan 2006)

Du musst das Table Layout einfach nur mit in das jar einbeziehen. Ist aj dann sogesehen als hättest du das selber prorammiert und so kannst du es dann auch nutzen.


----------



## Guest (31. Jan 2006)

TRunKX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst das Table Layout einfach nur mit in das jar einbeziehen. Ist aj dann sogesehen als hättest du das selber prorammiert und so kannst du es dann auch nutzen.



sry, versteh ich nicht.
von der tableLayout siete habe ich ein file: "TableLayout-src.jar" runtergeladen...
und das wie oben beschrieben 'verlinkt'... und nu?

danke totzdem.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jan 2006)

Wie der Dateiname "TableLayout-src.jar" bereits suggeriert, handelt es sich dabei um die Sourcecodes und nicht um die .class-Dateien. Da macht die Benutzung der Datei als Lib wohl nicht viel Sinn, meinste nicht?


----------



## TRunKX (31. Jan 2006)

die Soruce kannste dir sogesehen als Package in deinenn Workspace setzen und dann nutzen wie selbstgeschriebene Klassen!


----------



## Bastard (31. Jan 2006)

TRunKX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die Soruce kannste dir sogesehen als Package in deinenn Workspace setzen und dann nutzen wie selbstgeschriebene Klassen!


hm..
habe die TableLayout-src-.jar in mein workspace kopiert...und dann?

@AlArenal:
gut, habe jetzt die .class Dateien wie oben beschrieben "geadded",
und mittels:

```
import info.clearthought.layout.TableLayout;
```
kann ich jetzt das schöne TableLayout verwenden! dank!

Doch welche methode ist besser,
die von TrunKX oder deine?
bzw: mit welcher methode kann der User mein prgramm ohne zusatzpackete benutzen?
danke.


----------



## Timmah (31. Jan 2006)

Also ich habe die source-files direkt in mein Programm eingebunden. Ist am einfachsten fand ich, und es läuft 
Soweit ich weiß ist das auch die beste Methode. Wenn die .jar entsprechend "mitgeliefert" wird von dir, dann gibt das auch keine Probleme, nur die musst eben in der manifest Datei in den Class-Path die jar mit einbinden.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Jan 2006)

Eigentlich habe ich keien Methode emfohlen, sondern lediglich nen Anstoß zum Nachdenken gegeben, warums nicht funktionierte 

In der Regel nimmt man das JAR-File mit der Binärversion und fügt es als Lib zum Projekt hinzu.


----------



## Guest (31. Jan 2006)

Timmah hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe die source-files direkt in mein Programm eingebunden.


Wie denn eingebunden?
Und wohin hast du die .jar kopiert..?
thx




			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der Regel nimmt man das JAR-File mit der Binärversion und fügt es als Lib zum Projekt hinzu.


Jo, so hab ichs jetzt gemacht..und der User benötigt dann die Dateien nicht zusätzlich, oder wie?


----------

